
Show HN: An Exploding To-Do List - beechwood
https://listimpossible.com
======
Ladyady
Interesting concept. I think a success message might help too. I finished all
my tasks before the countdown, but I don't get a 'well done', nor do the stats
update.

Re the cancel button, I think moving it elsewhere is advisable, or telling the
user that they only have to hit enter to add a new task. Or, adding a mini
submit to each new row, but that defeats the purpose of your 'hit enter'
function.

~~~
beechwood
I made some changes based on your feedback.

I added a "complete mission" button that marks your list as complete, updates
stats and rains down confetti.

I made the "cancel mission" button smaller and moved the location as well as
adding a "add" button to add items to the list. You can still hit enter to add
an item.

------
beechwood
I made an exploding to-do list. The idea behind the app is pretty simple: get
your tasks done before they disappear. After the timer reaches zero there's an
exploding GIF and you can see stats about how well you did.

~~~
hajola
Tried it out. Found it confusing to add items to the list, kept on "canceling
the mission". Perhaps see if others have the same ux problem.

~~~
beechwood
Thank you for the feedback. I have had that feedback from other users as well
and I changed the button from blue to red but it seems like it didn't fix the
problem.

